# Stubbie Holder Dispenser



## glaab (15/10/09)

Hi all,

I was over a mates today having a couple of ales when the old boy from across the road 
turned up and gave him a stubbie cooler holder for his birthday. It's 90mm pvc. His was painted in crows colors which did'nt do much for me but it's a great idea. His was just held from a screw at the top but I might use a couple of the stand-off brackets and screw it to the side of my fridge. If you want to paint it wipe it over with pink pvc primer first to etch it. Cheers.


----------



## MarkBastard (15/10/09)

Hmm not a bad idea that.


----------



## schooey (15/10/09)

I think I'm gonna need a fair length of PVC... :blink:







Shitty camera angles, but that beam stretches the 12 metre width of my garage and it's pretty well loaded both sides


----------



## glaab (15/10/09)

man o man, 
chuck that Crows one out, what was you thinking?


----------



## schooey (15/10/09)

Long story to that one... Me and a work mate spent a fortnight in Whyalla one weekend when we couldn't get a plane home so we went on a road trip down to 'Lincoln, up to Coffin Bay, roughly across to Cummins and up to Kyancutta. The idea was to get a stubby holder from the Kyancutta pub, but when we got there, that was all the fella had.

Being from a non AFL background, it's all cross country netball to me anyway, so I don't really care....


----------



## MarkBastard (15/10/09)

schooey said:


> Long story to that one... Me and a work mate spent a fortnight in Whyalla one weekend when we couldn't get a plane home so we went on a road trip down to 'Lincoln, up to Coffin Bay, roughly across to Cummins and up to Kyancutta. The idea was to get a stubby holder from the Kyancutta pub, but when we got there, that was all the fella had.
> 
> Being from a non AFL background, it's all cross country netball to me anyway, so I don't really care....



LOL that's the best thing about stubbie holders, they always have a story. I'd never throw one out. Each one is precious even if it has flaws.

cross country netball ROFL ive never heard that before, AWESOME :icon_drunk:


----------



## schooey (15/10/09)

Mate.. I got nearly 500 of them now, and every one of them has a story... One of my faves is one I got From Groote Eylandt that says " NO ROOTS ON GROOTE" .. pretty bloody accurate description too

or another one you can just see in that pic says "Forget the Foreplay, GO STRAIGHT FOR THE KNOB.... Iron Knob that is..." that I picked up on the same road trip as the AFL one from Kyancutta

anyway, sorry to hijack your thread, glaab, top idea mate! Could be a good chrissy present there for some of the outlaws...


----------

